# Grill for my MIL



## swesch (Dec 7, 2010)

This this a bit off-topic, about a grill rather than a smoker.  But, I thought you guys would be the best people to ask.  My mother-in-law needs a new grill.  She doesn't need anything big, or fancy.  She needs a small, propane grill that is very well made and durable.  I want something with quality components but without the bells and whistles.  I just think that most grills that you find today are all flash (stainless steel, extra burners) but won't last.  I'd be interested to hear your recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 7, 2010)

Check out Amazon.


----------



## swesch (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.  However, I'm looking for a specific recommendation for a grill, rather than for a place to shop for it.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 7, 2010)

Are you talking portable table-top or a stand alone grill?  I've been pretty happy with my Coleman 5100 stand alone.  I have also had long service out of basic entry-level models, (ie: Charbroil, Kenmore, etc.).  Keep them clean and they will last a good number of years, even with the cheap grates.

The best advice I can give is to pay attention to the actual grates: they should be heavy duty (cast iron is my preference) b/c they are easy to maintain, last a long time, and provide great heat transfer.

Cheers!


----------



## princess (Dec 7, 2010)

Can you narrow it down by price range?  Less than $1000? Less than $500? Less than $250?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2010)

I know that I got 2 good grills from Sam's over the years and heck one even came with the frig and a sink and grainite tops too. But their grills have always worked well for me I have the Brinkman 48" and the the Makers Mark 48" their both really rugged and I have used them for maybe 5-6 hard years too.


----------



## swesch (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks!  Here's more info:  Stand alone, propane grill.  Under $500.  No need for side burners or anything fancy--just a grill that has excellent components.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 7, 2010)

I would get her a good Weber gas grill. They are built like a tank, and you can actually get spare parts if you need them in the future. They are very stout, but don't have gigantic cooking surfaces, so for her it would probably be about right.


----------



## princess (Dec 8, 2010)

Weber Q320. About $350.


----------



## swesch (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks!  I think it will be a Weber.  Everything I've read (as well as your recommendations) point that way.


----------



## ruonfire (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the Weber Spirit and it is great! Easy to use and clean. Has a thermometer built in the lid too.

 Target had them on clearance for $199. Yesterday, Lowe's had them for $499.


----------

